# Orange County, Ca NREMT Re-Cert Class???



## EMTzimp (Mar 6, 2010)

I wanna get started getting CE's for my National Registry that expires a march 2011. Does anybody know of any classes in Orange County, CA where i would be able to get all the CE's in one class? I'd rather just go to a class then just do it all online...


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 6, 2010)

College course in:
Anatomy
Physiology
Chemistry
Psychology
Pharmacology
etc.

Alternatively, a 24 hour refresher also meets the CME requirement.


----------



## MusicMedic (Mar 8, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> College course in:
> Anatomy
> Physiology
> Chemistry
> ...



i didnt know A&P or any of those College Courses counted as CE? thats really cool

that means i can Use those classes for my CE and Pre Reqs for Nursing school in the future


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 8, 2010)

"Provide proof of completing 24 hours of Continuing Education (CE) during the current certification cycle. CE may be performed in the following manner with limitations:
...
c. Provide copies of transcripts of college coursework completed."
http://ochealthinfo.com/medical/ems/licensing/licensing.htm#RE-CERTIFICATION

Also, if you look at the NREMT brochure, college courses count towards the 48 hour portion, but not the refresher portion.


----------



## MusicMedic (Mar 8, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> "Provide proof of completing 24 hours of Continuing Education (CE) during the current certification cycle. CE may be performed in the following manner with limitations:
> ...
> c. Provide copies of transcripts of college coursework completed."
> http://ochealthinfo.com/medical/ems/licensing/licensing.htm#RE-CERTIFICATION
> ...



Also Can i use the Same CE classes for the LA County Recert as well? 


btw JPINFV you are a big help!!!


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 8, 2010)

I honestly don't know the ins and outs of LA county, but you probably can. Check their website.


----------



## MusicMedic (Mar 8, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> I honestly don't know the ins and outs of LA county, but you probably can. Check their website.



ok cool im certed both in LA County and Orange, i hear that by the end of this year that they are gonna have a system were you can get one county cert and its valid throughout the whole state so you dont have to get certed in every county you work in

unless they have an Expanded scope or a different scope like LA County then im sure ull have to get a cert for that


----------



## EMTzimp (Mar 28, 2010)

Is it true you can only use CE's within 1 year of your renewal date?


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 28, 2010)

> #
> 
> Provide proof of completing 24 hours of Continuing Education (CE) during the current certification cycle. CE may be performed in the following manner with limitations:
> 
> ...


http://ochealthinfo.com/medical/ems/licensing/licensing.htm#RE-CERTIFICATION


----------



## CSLEMT (Jan 14, 2011)

*LA County 24hr Recert*

What is the best place to do your 24hr recertification in LA County??


----------

